# Weekly Competition 2016-02



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' F U' F2 U F2 R U'
*2. *U F' R F' R' U F' R F'
*3. *U2 R U' R U2 F2 R F'
*4. *U F R2 F U R2 U R2 F' U2
*5. *U R U' F2 R2 U F' U' R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D' F2 U B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B' D L' B F' L2 R D' F2 D'
*2. *U L2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F L' F' R B2 F U2 L2 U' R
*3. *F' L2 F' D2 B2 F U2 B2 L2 F L2 D L' U F2 L2 U' R' D2 L U2
*4. *D2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L B L2 B' D2 B D' B R U L'
*5. *F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 F' L2 F D2 R' F U R2 B D' L' B' U2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 Uw' U' Rw2 D' Uw2 F2 R B2 Fw' D2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw' B' F2 L2 B' Rw B U' B R2 Fw2 D' U' Fw' F2 Rw' R D2 Fw U B Uw' Fw U Fw2 U2
*2. *R' B2 D' F2 L B D' Uw2 Rw R2 B2 Rw Fw2 D' B' Rw' B' L' Uw Fw' F2 Rw2 F L' R' D2 U R2 U2 L' F' U' B F Uw' F2 Rw B' Uw2 F2
*3. *D2 Rw' B2 Fw R F' Rw U R2 Fw' F' Rw' Uw Rw R2 F' L U' F L Fw2 L B' L B Rw R B2 U' Rw D2 U L' B2 L Uw' B R Fw2 Rw2
*4. *Rw B2 L R2 Fw' Rw Fw2 F' L' D' R Uw' R' B' D2 U' Fw2 F' L' B' Fw D R' B2 Uw U2 F U2 Rw2 B2 D' Fw2 Uw2 F2 L2 Rw' R' Fw' F' Uw
*5. *D' Rw2 Uw2 F U2 Fw' Rw2 D Fw U L2 Fw2 Uw' L' Fw' F R' B2 U F Rw' F2 Uw B Fw F2 D2 U L2 Rw' B U2 L2 R D2 L' Rw R2 U2 R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' B Bw2 Fw' Lw' Fw' Uw' Lw' Bw' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 D' Fw2 L B' Fw2 F' U' R' Uw2 U L' F Dw Rw B' R Bw2 Dw Bw F2 L Bw' Dw2 R U2 B2 Rw' D F2 D B2 Bw Fw' Dw' Bw2 L' Lw Rw' R' F Uw2 L B2 U Lw' Dw R' Dw'
*2. *U' Rw2 D' Bw2 L2 Lw' U Rw' F2 Uw F2 D L2 Dw L2 Lw Fw' Uw Rw2 D' R Dw Uw U2 Bw Lw2 D Dw' Rw2 B' D' L' Lw Rw' Bw2 L Uw L2 R U2 Lw Bw2 Fw2 D2 B Dw' B F L2 Rw2 B Bw2 Fw Lw2 Rw2 Uw B D2 U Bw'
*3. *F2 U Lw2 Dw B2 Fw D' Fw2 Lw' Dw' Bw' F' Uw' Fw D2 Fw' Uw U' L' Bw F' D' Rw2 B F U Bw2 L' Fw2 L2 Rw2 F R Bw2 F D R Dw U2 Lw R' Fw2 Dw' B' Fw2 F' R' Fw2 R2 Bw2 Dw U2 Fw' R D R' Uw Rw Uw2 B2
*4. *U' Bw' F' R2 U R Bw' Uw' Lw Bw' D' Dw F2 L Uw' Rw' B2 D' Uw' Bw' F Rw2 R' F2 Uw2 Fw F2 Rw2 Bw2 L Lw B' Bw2 F Dw' F' Uw U2 F2 Lw2 B Bw Fw' L' R Bw2 F' U' Rw2 Bw' R2 Bw2 Fw Lw' Fw D2 F2 Uw2 L' R
*5. *B2 Bw Fw2 D U' L' Uw Bw' Fw Uw L2 Lw' R B Bw F' Dw Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw Lw R Bw Rw Bw2 Fw2 Lw Uw2 L B' Bw F' L F D Uw' U2 B' U' Fw2 L' D Uw' Rw2 F' D2 Lw B2 F2 D' Uw2 R' Fw2 L F' Lw2 R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *F 2L2 2U2 2L 3R 2R2 R' F 2L R' D 2D' 3U' U' F 3U' 2U' 2B L2 2L' 2R2 3U 3R2 U2 2F 2D' F2 L 2R' F' 3U' 3R2 2U' 2B' 2D L F' 2D F 3R' D2 2D' 3R2 2R2 3F2 3R2 3F2 2F2 2R' F 3R' 3U 2U2 3R2 2F2 D2 2U 2B2 L2 2R' 2U2 2L2 2D' 3F 2F2 2R 2U2 U' 2R 3F
*2. *3U' U' B' 2R 2U2 2L' 2R R 2B2 R2 2B' 2R' R D2 2D2 3U' 2F' 2R B2 2R2 B2 2B 2F2 2D2 B' 2F2 2R2 D U' 2L 2B2 2D' 2F2 2L' 2U B 2D 3R 3F 2F D U2 2L' 3U' R D2 F' D' B' R' B2 2L2 3R 2B 3R2 2R 2F' 3U B2 3F F L' 2F2 3R2 D2 2U' U2 3R2 2B' 3F
*3. *2B2 2D2 2U U 2F D 2D' 3U2 2U2 2B 3F' 2F 2L' D2 2B' 2U' 2B' 2R' 2U2 2B2 3F' 2F2 2R2 3F 2F2 D 2B2 2D 3R' 2F2 L D' 2D' 3U B2 2F2 2R' D2 3U2 B' 2B' 3F 3U 2U' F' 3R2 U' 3R2 3F 3R B' 2R' 3U' F2 U2 2B2 3F2 2L 3U' F2 3R 2B' 3U' 2B' 3U 2U' 2F2 L2 3R B2
*4. *2D U2 2B2 3F' 2F 2L' D 2F' 2D' 2F U' 2R R D 2L 3U U2 2B U 3F' 3U2 2R2 2F 3R' 2U L R 3U' 2R' 3U U' 3R 2F2 R 2U 3F' 3R D2 2U' 2B 2R B' 2B2 L 3U' L' 3F2 2L F2 D F2 L 2R' 2D2 3R2 B2 3F' R' 2D2 2L 2U' 3F2 2L 3R' 2U2 L 2B' L' B' R
*5. *2B' 3F 2L' B' 3R2 2F D L 3U2 L2 3U2 2L2 3F2 2F' 2U2 B2 2L2 3R2 2D2 U 3F' L' 2B' 2D' L R 2D B2 2F' D' 2R B D2 2D2 L' 2D2 3U2 2F F2 2L' 2D2 F2 L' B2 2R2 2B' L' R2 3F2 3U 2U2 3F2 2F' U L2 2F2 2D2 2B2 3F2 3U' U2 B2 L 2L' 2R' 2B' 2F 2L 2B' D

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R' 2F' 2U' 3B' 2D2 F' D' 3B2 L R2 2U2 2L' 3F D R' 3U' 3B' 3F2 3U2 L2 D 2U' 3R' 3D 3R 2D2 R' 3B' L R 2B' L2 2L' 3R2 U2 2L R' D2 L 2L2 R F2 D2 B' 2L2 2B2 3U' 2U U2 L2 2D2 3D' 3L' 3R 2B2 2L 3R 3U2 2U 3R' 2B2 F D2 L U 3F' D 2D B 3B R2 2F' 2D B' R' 2U' B2 3D2 3R' 2R2 3F2 3L2 3R 2D 3L D' 3D 2L' 3L2 R2 3B F2 2R' D2 B2 2B2 D 2D2 U' 3B
*2. *2B 3B2 3F' 2F 2D2 2R' D2 2D B 3B 2F2 2U 3R' 2R2 U R' 3U' 3L' 2U L 2F2 3U2 3F' 2L' 3F2 3U 2U' 3B2 D2 3L 2R 2D' 2F2 R2 3B' 3D2 3L 3B' D2 2U2 3R' 3U 3L2 3F 2D B' 3U 2L2 2U 2B' F 2D R2 F D2 2U2 2L2 B' 3L' 3B' R 3F2 2R 2U' 3R2 2D' 3B' U2 2F2 D 3U' 2R2 2D' F 2U2 L' B' 2B 2F' D' 2B 3F2 3L' 3F D' 2U F U' 3L 3U 3F F 3U' 2L2 D2 3D U' 3B2 L2 2L2
*3. *3U 2R2 3B2 3D2 2B' 2R 2F 2U' 3L' 2R' 3B2 3U 2R2 3F' D F2 2D' 3D 2R' 3F 3R' 3F' 2F2 2R 2D' 3F2 U 3B2 L 3U2 3R2 2R' 2U 2R' B2 L' D2 U B' D L2 R 3U2 3L' R' 3U 3B' 2D 2B' F' D' B2 2F U 2F2 2L D' R2 3D' 2F2 2D2 R' 3D L R2 3F U 3L2 3D' 2R' 2B 3B2 3F' 2R 2B2 2L 3U2 2F' D U2 2B' U 2B 2L 3L2 3R2 2U 3F' F 3U L2 2D' 3D' 3L' 2R' D2 L' 2B F2 2D2
*4. *3L2 2D' B' 2B 2D 3R2 U' F' 3R2 2D' 2U2 L' 3R' 2B U L 2L' 3R' R' 2D' 3D 2R U 3B2 3L F L' 2L' 3R 3F' 2U 2B D2 3B 3L 2U L' F 2L2 2R2 B' L2 2L 3D2 L2 3L' 3U2 B2 3L' 2B' 2D 2F2 3U' 2B2 2F' 3D' 2L 3R F' 3U 2U2 3L' 2F2 2U' 2B2 2L 3L2 2R2 R' 2B F2 D U2 B 2B' 2F F' 3L' F2 3U U2 2B 3D' 3U' 3F2 2D 3B 3R 2F' F2 2L2 3L2 B2 2B L2 2R B 2F' F2 2U'
*5. *F' R2 2U 3L' 3R 2R' 2F2 F2 3D2 2U' U' 3F' L2 3B' 2D2 F2 3U2 U2 R' 2B2 3D2 2F2 F' 2U2 2F 3L' 3D2 2B2 3D 3R2 B2 3L' 2F2 D2 B' 3F2 U2 L' 3L U 2F2 D' 2D F 3D' 2U' U B' 2U U' 3R2 2U2 B 3B' 3F2 2D2 3D' 2U' B 2F 3L2 2U' 3F2 2L B2 2D 2L' 3B' 2F2 2L 3R2 2F' 2D' R' 2U 2L D2 L' 2R2 F' 2L' 3D' F D 2U2 3B 3F 2F2 3D' 2U2 2R 3D2 2B L2 R2 2B' 3L2 R' D' R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R U2 R' U F' U2 R F2 U'
*2. *F2 R' F' R2 F' R' F2 R2
*3. *R2 F U R2 U F2 R2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U2 F B D R U F' L' U2 D2 R2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 F U2 B'
*2. *F' B' D' L' U L2 F2 D2 B U' B2 D L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2
*3. *R' L F' B' L' D F L2 U' D2 B2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 L B2 D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw Fw Uw' U' B Uw' Rw' B F' R D Uw2 U B Fw F2 R' D U2 Rw2 F2 U2 L2 D Uw U2 Fw F D' Uw2 R Uw' B2 Uw B' D Uw U R2 Uw
*2. *R2 F' Rw2 Uw' F2 D' Uw' R2 Fw2 F Rw2 U' Fw' Rw B L2 Fw2 Uw U F' D2 Uw2 U Fw D2 B F Rw2 B' Fw Rw' Fw' Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F' R'
*3. *B2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 B R' F2 Rw2 Fw2 U' F2 Rw R' D' U B' Rw' R' D B2 Uw' L R2 Uw2 L B' L' Fw Rw R' Fw2 L' D' L' R Fw' Uw2 R2 U2 Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Fw' Uw' R2 B' D2 F' Dw U' F R' Uw Lw' Rw2 R2 Uw B2 Dw Uw' U Lw2 R' F Uw' Lw2 B2 Lw Rw2 U R D' B Bw Fw' L Lw' Bw Rw' Uw R' U L2 R' B2 Rw Dw R F2 L' Lw2 U' B' F Rw U' R' B2 Dw Uw2 R2
*2. *R B' Uw' U' Fw D2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw' R' Fw Dw' Fw Rw' U Fw R Uw2 L2 Rw U Rw U' L' Rw R' D' Lw' Rw2 B' Bw' Fw' Lw Fw2 L' Rw R Uw2 B' Fw' F Uw' R' B' F2 Dw B2 Rw R' D Fw' D' Bw Dw' B F2
*3. *U B' R' Dw' Rw F' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' U2 B' Fw' L Dw' Rw2 F' Dw Bw Uw2 L2 Uw2 B Fw2 F' Uw' U L' Lw Rw2 R U' L Lw Rw' B' Fw' Lw2 Dw Uw' F2 U' Bw Fw' Uw' B2 Dw L2 Lw' Rw' Dw2 R2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 Bw' Fw2 D2 F' D2 R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 2D2 3U2 B 2B 2F2 3R 2D L2 2L 3R2 2D 2B2 3F' F' D 2R B2 L 2L2 F2 2R D 3F 3R2 2R2 2B' 2L 2D' 2U' R2 3U 3F' F2 2U2 R2 F2 3R2 3F' 3U2 F2 2R' D 3R 2D' R' 3F' 2F2 L 2U 2L' 2R 2F2 2D2 U 2F2 L R2 D 3U' L2 R 3U 3F L' F' 3U2 2B 2R' 3U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U 3R2 R' B 3F R2 3B' 3L2 2F L 2L 3L' B' 2F2 3D2 3U' 3L2 D R D R2 2U L2 D2 3F2 L2 3U 2R 3F2 3R F 2D2 2L2 2R D U 2R' 2F D 3D' 2U' U 2B2 D F2 L B2 3F2 D' 2U2 U' 3F2 L' 3U 3F' 2F2 2L2 3L 3B' 2L2 3D' 2B2 2U2 F 2U 2R' R2 2D' 3D2 L2 3B 2F' 3L 3R2 B2 3F L' R2 3D 2U 2L2 D2 L' 2D2 B 2U U' 2L2 2R2 3U2 F' U2 3R2 2B' 3D2 2B' 2D' 3D 3R' 2R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 B' R2 D F U2 L D F U' B
*2. *R2 L D2 R2 F' U F2 B' R2 L' U F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 U'
*3. *F2 U' B' R' F2 L' F2 U B R D2 L D2 R' F2 R2 L D2 R'
*4. *U' B2 F2 U F2 L2 D U' B2 R' D' B2 U B L' R B U2 F' D'
*5. *L2 U2 B F L2 R2 F R2 B' U2 B L B2 F2 D2 R U F2 D2 R2 B'
*6. *L U2 D B2 U R' B' L F' D B2 L2 U2 D2 F' U2 R2 F D2 F U2
*7. *L2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 U F' U' L D2 F' U B' F2 R U'
*8. *L D2 B2 R' B2 R U2 R B2 L' B2 U F' L2 U2 F R' D2 F' L2 R
*9. *D B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 F2 D' U2 L' D U L' R U B' U L'
*10. *U' R D' F' L' U' L2 U R F R2 L2 F B L2 B L2 U2 B' R2
*11. *R2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 B' L2 F D2 R2 D B2 U B D2 L' R2 B' R
*12. *L2 U2 R2 B U2 F U2 B R2 F R2 D U' L U F R' F2 L B2 U
*13. *D2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F U2 R F L2 B D2 F' D' R2 U2
*14. *U B2 U' R2 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 F L D' B2 L2 D' U2 L R2 U2
*15. *U2 R' B' U B L' F' U2 L2 D R' B2 R' L B2 D2 R' D2 L2 U2 L2
*16. *F2 B' R' F L' B U' D' R' D B2 R2 L' B2 R F2 R' D2 R' B2 U2
*17. *D R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U F' L' U R F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U'
*18. *L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U R D' F' U2 L' F D2 F2 U2 L'
*19. *B L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F R2 D2 L2 F' D B' R2 U' R2 F R' D' L U'
*20. *D2 B2 L' F2 L' R' B2 F2 R D2 B2 F' L' R' D' L' D U L F L2
*21. *F U' B2 L2 F2 L U' F' D' R F B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U
*22. *L R' B2 U2 R D2 L F2 U2 R U2 B U' L' B2 R2 D F' D U
*23. *F2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' F2 U2 R2 B U R U' L' F U L2 D' L2 R2
*24. *L2 F U2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F R' D2 B U' F L' D' L2 D F'
*25. *R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U' L R B U' F2 U L' D B2 L'
*26. *F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 B R' D2 B2 R F' D B' L2 F2
*27. *F2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 L' R2 B' R' B D' L' U' F' U F2 L' D2
*28. *D2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 B L2 F2 L2 F' D' B U B' R D2 U' L U2 B'
*29. *R2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U' F' L R B U' B2 F' U L D'
*30. *L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F' L D' B' U2 R B U' F U2
*31. *F2 U' L' D L2 B' D' F' R L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 B2
*32. *B D R U2 B2 R D F' B R F2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 B2 L F2
*33. *F2 D R2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 L' D2 F R D' L2 B' L2 U' L'
*34. *F' L2 F D2 L2 R2 B U2 F D2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R' U F' R' F2 L'
*35. *L2 U R2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D U B D R B2 R2 U F2 R U' R
*36. *R F D R F2 B' L D2 R' B2 U' B2 U B2 U B2 U L2 D
*37. *D2 L' B2 L D2 L B2 F2 R F2 L U B F' R' F' U' L' D U B2
*38. *U R2 D' F2 U L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' L R' U' F' U F2 U2 L2 F' U
*39. *U D L' F U R F U' L D' L2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2
*40. *D L U2 F' D2 R' D R2 U D' B' L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 F D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 U L R2 U' L' R B' U F' L2 R'
*2. *F2 U2 R D2 L' B2 D2 U2 L R' D F' L' U' R2 D U' F' U2
*3. *D2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 U L U B2 L' D' B' L' F R' U2
*4. *D' L U' B' D F2 D2 L' F' R U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' B' D2 L2
*5. *U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 R2 U F D L F2 U2 R D R D' F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D F D F D R' D B' R2 F2 U'
*2. *U' R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U F2 U R B2 D L2 R B' U B' L F
*3. *U' B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' F' R' U' F D2 F2 R U' F2 U2
*4. *U F2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' L U2 R' B F2 L' U F'
*5. *L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D B L B2 U' F2 D R' B F' L D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 F' R' B R2 D U2 R D U' R2 F
*2. *L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' B' U' R' F2 R2 U' L' B F2 L
*3. *F2 U L2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2 D U F R' B' U L2 D2 R' U B'
*4. *R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 R' D2 B' L R D' L2 F' R D2
*5. *U' L2 B2 L2 D U' L2 B2 U B2 F R B' L D2 F' L D' L' D' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U F2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L U' B' F' D' L' F U2 L U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F' R U2 F U R2
*3. *F' D2 F L2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 L' R B D' F' D2 R2 F' U B D'
*4. *Fw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 D' Uw2 B L' Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 B2 Fw' U Fw2 R D B' Fw' F2 D' F' Uw R' Uw' B' U B2 U Rw2 R U2 Fw' F2 U F2 U' B Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R2 F' R2 F R2 U' F' U2
*3. *L F D2 R' U' R2 F2 R2 F' L2 U B2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 D L2 D'
*4. *Uw2 B' F2 Uw2 R D' Uw L' B D F Uw2 U B' Fw' D U' L' B2 F U2 R D L' Rw' Uw2 R Uw U Rw R F Uw2 U' L R U' L2 Uw F
*5. *L2 Rw' R Bw2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U' L Lw2 U2 F' Rw' Dw Fw' Lw R' Fw Rw D2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 R D' Uw2 Bw D U2 Bw2 R Bw Fw F2 D2 Uw' U' F D Rw' B2 Bw2 Uw B2 Bw2 D F2 Dw2 B Bw2 Fw F' D2 Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 U L Lw2 R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=-4,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U R B' R L' U R B' l b
*2. *R' B U' L' R U' R' L b u'
*3. *U R U' B R' U B' R U' r u'
*4. *L U L B U' R' L' R' u
*5. *L' B' R U L U' L B r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (-3, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (0, 6) / (0, 4) / (-5, -4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 2)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 4) / (0, -4) / (2, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, -3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -5)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' D' U L' D' U' D' L R' D' U'
*2. *U' D L U' R' D' R' D' U' D' U'
*3. *U' L D' L' R L U' L' D' U'
*4. *D L D' R L' U L U R' D' U'
*5. *D' L' D L' U' R' L R U' D' U'


----------



## mafergut (Jan 12, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (5.26), 6.08, (DNF), 5.27, 5.75 = *5.70* // Meh
*3x3x3:* (20.24), 18.92, 18.04, (16.44), 20.03 = *19.00* // The last solve spoiled the progression 
*3x3x3 OH:* (36.99), 46.79, 48.66, (54.45), 45.23 = *46.90* // Bad average... again
*4x4x4:* avg of 5: 2:33.05, (2:46.34), 2:28.05, 2:33.07, (2:18.30) = *2:31.39* // I'm so bad at big cubes 
*234 Relay: 3:13.87* // No comments, decent 2x2 and 3x3, 4x4 was like 2:45 
*Pyraminx:* 34.67, (44.11), 43.08, (28.00), 32.19 = *36.65* // 1st try ever at Pyra, SS, no method at all (just intuitive solving)
*Skewb:* 29.82, 21.00, (35.78), (17.55), 26.09 = *25.64* // Also my 1st try ever at skewb (Sarah's beginners)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 12, 2016)

222: (4.18), 5.84, (6.02), 4.95, 5.52 = 5.43
333: (18.39), (10.89), 13.06, 13.82, 15.71 = 14.19 (Well that made up for the Bad 4x4 average)
444: 1:12.02, 1:05.64, (58.53), 1:13.02, (1:22.29) = 1:10.23 (Why can't I 4x4)
555: (2:05.66), 1:49.03, 1:52.97, (1:45.30), 1:45.90 = 1:49.30
666: 3:36.00, 3:41.06, (3:49.73), (3:22.15), 3:45.29 = 3:40.78
777: 5:07.50, (5:43.50), 5:36.22, (5:07.24), 5:16.93 = 5:20.22 (wow)
2BLD: DNF, DNF, 2:14.07 = 2:14.07 (OP)
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Megaminx: 2:44.48, (2:59.35), (2:35.36), 2:42.61, 2:51.27 = 2:46.12
Pyraminx: 9.75, 8.53, (13.52), (6.97), 11.65+ = 9.98
Skewb: 9.62, 10.58, (2.97), 9.02, (13.92) = 9.74 (PB Single!)
Square-1: (40.23), 49.67, 57.22, (1:11.37), 57.77 = 54.89
2-4: 1:46.45
2-5: 3:17.54
OH: (DNF), (43.63), 53.47, 1:43.20, 1:12.87 = 1:16.51 (could have been so good)
FMC:


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Jan 13, 2016)

*3x3:* 18.68, 17.91, 19.81, (15.80), (20.23) = *18.80*
*4x4:* (1:21.63), 1:07.75, 1:11.49, 1:11.35, (1:00.02) = *1:10.20*
*4BLD:* DNF, 18:14.47, DNS = *18:14.47*
*Mega:* 1:42.97, (1:33.09), 1:43.21, (1:49.11), 1:36.88 = *1:41.02*


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 13, 2016)

2x2: (5.38), 4.45, 4.03, (3.82), 4.99 (ao5 = 4.49)
clocK: 15.01, (DNF), (11.22), 14.42, 14.79 (ao5 = 14.74)
3x3: 17.85, 17.17, 17.36, 14.92, 17.22 (ao5 = 17.25)


----------



## muchacho (Jan 13, 2016)

2x2: 7.02 (7.00) (9.31) 8.18 7.72 = 7.64
3x3: 26.55 (38.84) 26.65 (22.83) 30.37 = 27.86
3x3 OH: 1:24.67 1:30.21 (1:15.26) 1:29.62 (DNF) = 1:28.17
Skewb: 18.85 18.98 24.32 (34.88) (9.62) = 20.72


----------



## asacuber (Jan 15, 2016)

3x3: 18.32, (19.98), (15.21), 16.20, 16.85 = 17.12 // lol, one of my worst averages in a while.
OH: 38.82, 39.92, 44.10, (38.09), (45.27) = 40.95 // counting 44...
2x2: 4.53, (3.49), 4.51, (4.85), 4.59 = 4.54 // 
Pyra: 11.23, 9.33, (11.64), 9.10, (7.99) = 9.89 // decent
234: 2:09.31 // ok...
2345: 6:31.70 // I am NOT good at 5x5 4:40 in this case I guess


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 15, 2016)

*2X2X2:* (7.67) 8.21 8.71 (10.15) 9.09 = *8.67* // I am barely sub 10 so I enjoyed that 
*3X3x3:* 19.52 (18.84) 19.33 (20.82) 20.29 = *19.71*
*4X4X4:* 1:39.23 (1:53.65) 1:38.66 (1:27.13) 1:27.95 = *1:35.28* // 5 solves without parity.. PB Ao5


----------



## Silentq (Jan 15, 2016)

333: 19.10 24.67 24.86 21.77 23.66 = 22.81


----------



## SuperMud (Jan 15, 2016)

4x4: 1:28.26, (1:25.79), 1:28.27, (1:38.70), 1:27.65 = 1:28.06 | About average.
3x3: (16.50), 17.59, 17.52, 17.79, (18.30) = 17.63 | Pretty good for me!
2x2: 6.50, (7.14), 6.40, (5.24), 5.83 = 6.24 | I never do 2x2...
5x5: (3:15.98), (2:52.83), 3:03.89, 3:13.89, 3:15.88 = 3:10.89 | Kinda good for me.
3x3 OH: 43.51, (1:04.23), (43.27), 46.22, 46.22 = 45.32 | Messed up PLL on the 2nd one but others were ok.
234: 1:44.33 | Good
2345: 4:55.29 | I think I had a pb on 4x4 but I don't know for sure so that was pretty good for me.
2x2 Bld: 6:05.26, 3:53.59, DNF = Best time was 3:53.59 but idk how Bld is scored. | I've done 2x2 Bld like once before...
PyraMinx: 13.49, (36.68), 12.15, (10.97), 12.72 = 12.79 | I never practice pyra so I don't care.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 16, 2016)

2x2: (3.53) 4.91 4.93 4.80 (6.81)=*4.88*
3x3: (21.80) 18.53 18.75 19.17 (15.79)=*18.82*
Pyraminx: (8.99) 6.88 7.10 7.70 (5.67)=*7.23*
Skewb: (7.92) 10.70 (15.72) 11.74 11.17=*11.20*

That consistency


----------



## PDT (Jan 16, 2016)

3x3: 12.577, 14.238, (15.784), (12.069), 12.304=13.040
4x4: 59.142, 57.089, (1:04.726), (57.024), 58.657=58.296


----------



## GrunT (Jan 16, 2016)

2x2 
1:11.82
2:9.16
3:10.64
4:8.54
5:7.98

Avg:9.628

3x3
1:45.42
2:47.18
3:36.55
4:50.71
5:33.33

Avg:42.638


----------



## Dene (Jan 17, 2016)

*3x3:* (19.61), 15.32, (13.21), 14.81, 15.08 = 15.07
*4x4:* (1:02.59), 57.36, (53.28), 58.52, 1:02.48 = 59.45
*5x5:* 1:47.16, (1:50.07), 1:46.81, 1:45.63, (1:38.76) = 1:46.53
*6x6:* 3:01.58, (2:38.16), (3:06.46), 2:39.47, 3:00.33 = 2:53.79
*7x7:* 4:25.87, (4:21.72), 4:26.76, 4:42.63, (4:58.75) = 4:31.75
*OH:* (26.14), 33.51, 31.36, 30.78, (35.52) = 31.88
*Megaminx:* 1:56.67, 1:58.40, (2:07.02), (1:36.33), 1:49.42 = 1:54.83


----------



## jonlin (Jan 17, 2016)

2x2: 4.58, (4.32), 4.59, (6.15), 4.86 = 4.68 // I am blessed with bad execution
3x3: (11.22), (12.93), 12.57, 12.06, 11.62 = 12.08 // My hands are always cold
3x3 OH: 26.14, 26.89, 24.90, (31.14), (25.66) = 26.23 // Meh
3x3 BLD:
MTS:


----------



## rodrigoguitar (Jan 17, 2016)

*3x3:* (11.01), (19.86), 11.55, 11.91, 11.34 = 11.6
*4x4:* (49.14), 49.35, (1:00.68), 52.78, 52.41 = 51.51
*OH:* 16.00, 15.28, 17.56, (14.01), (17.62) = 16.28
*BLD:* 1:49.70
*4BLD:* 6:33.60


----------



## Bogdan (Jan 18, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (4.31), 7.34, 6.82, 7.89, (8.07)-> *7.35*
*3x3x3:* 20.06, 19.11, (20.09), (19.02), 19.46-> *19.54*
*4x4x4:* (1:54.18), 1:21.10, 1:22.21, (1:09.53), 1:26.10-> *1:23.14*
*5x5x5:* 2:48.13, (2:57.32), 2:49.55, 2:43.32, (2:23.24)-> *2:47.00*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:39.36, 1:11.38, 1:16.27-> *1:11.38*
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 5:16.17, 4:51.99-> *4:51.99*
*3x3x3OH:* 38.67, 36.80, (35.06), (49.32), 36.41-> *37.29*
*234*-> *2:10.01*
*2345*-> *4:41.40*
*sq-1:* 44.36, (31.70), (49.13), 48.09, 32.55-> *41.67*
*skewb:* 11.90, (12.57), (8.70), 10.71, 10.85-> *11.15*
*3x3x3FM: DNF*


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 19, 2016)

*6x6:* (3:40.59), 4:36.80, (3:56.90), 3:44.96, 3:42.93 = 3:48.26


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 19, 2016)

The site has already switched. Here's my last 4BLD attempt (first two already recorded there):

1) DNF
2) DNF
3) DNF(10:36.11[5:38.52]) - something went horribly wrong 

oops

Speaking of the site, is it possible to have a "stay logged in" option?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 19, 2016)

I ask that a lot, odder says an hour is enough for any event


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 19, 2016)

Results, congrats to the Georgia trio. No, oops, Isaac split them and came third! 

*2x2x2*(36)

 2.14 WACWCA
 2.52 TheDubDubJr
 2.59 JPNoone
 2.69 KSNCubed
 2.93 hssandwich
 3.14 cuberkid10
 3.23 Isaac Lai
 3.41 G2013
 3.42 Jbacboy
 3.86 Cale S
 3.86 Lapinsavant
 3.99 JustinTimeCuber
 4.02 Torch
 4.06 jaysammey777
 4.49 pyr14
 4.54 asacuber
 4.68 jonlin
 4.74 1SkaterGirl33
 4.88 ViliusRibinskas
 5.13 CyanSandwich
 5.44 Ordway Persyn
 5.61 epride17
 5.63 FastCubeMaster
 5.70 mafergut
 5.80 evileli
 6.24 MFCuber
 6.24 SuperMud
 6.70 JoshuaStacker
 6.89 h2f
 7.35 Bogdan
 7.37 Kenneth Svendson
 7.64 muchacho
 8.67 MarcelP
 9.45 GrunT
 9.82 KubeRush
 17.13 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(44)

 7.68 DanpHan
 8.69 Lapinsavant
 9.61 fastfingers777
 10.49 cuberkid10
 10.52 Isaac Lai
 10.55 hssandwich
 11.31 Torch
 11.44 not_kevin
 11.60 rodrigoguitar
 11.68 TheDubDubJr
 11.83 KSNCubed
 12.05 G2013
 12.08 jonlin
 12.30 WACWCA
 13.03 PDT
 13.16 JustinTimeCuber
 13.61 jaysammey777
 14.20 Ordway Persyn
 14.20 FastCubeMaster
 15.07 Dene
 15.18 Cale S
 15.19 Speedysolver
 15.69 Keroma12
 16.35 evileli
 16.56 Kenneth Svendson
 16.60 CyanSandwich
 17.12 asacuber
 17.25 pyr14
 17.63 SuperMud
 18.80 Sergeant Baboon
 18.82 ViliusRibinskas
 19.00 mafergut
 19.01 epride17
 19.54 h2f
 19.54 Bogdan
 19.71 MarcelP
 20.85 Deri Nata Wijaya
 23.37 Silentq
 27.25 MFCuber
 27.34 Jason Green
 27.86 muchacho
 34.93 JoshuaStacker
 38.83 MatsBergsten
 43.05 GrunT
*4x4x4*(27)

 34.36 Lapinsavant
 43.96 cuberkid10
 47.63 TheDubDubJr
 48.33 fastfingers777
 48.42 Jbacboy
 51.16 Keroma12
 51.51 rodrigoguitar
 52.01 Isaac Lai
 52.76 Torch
 52.87 jaysammey777
 55.27 hssandwich
 56.11 not_kevin
 58.29 PDT
 59.45 Dene
 1:09.72 evileli
 1:10.20 Sergeant Baboon
 1:10.23 Ordway Persyn
 1:10.61 Kenneth Svendson
 1:13.25 epride17
 1:14.58 JustinTimeCuber
 1:23.14 Bogdan
 1:24.28 h2f
 1:28.06 SuperMud
 1:35.28 MarcelP
 2:21.73 MatsBergsten
 2:31.39 mafergut
 2:48.52 JoshuaStacker
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:11.40 Lapinsavant
 1:32.55 cuberkid10
 1:33.62 Keroma12
 1:41.40 fastfingers777
 1:46.38 hssandwich
 1:46.47 Cale S
 1:46.53 Dene
 1:49.30 Ordway Persyn
 1:49.77 jaysammey777
 2:03.43 Torch
 2:16.99 epride17
 2:17.10 evileli
 2:19.38 Kenneth Svendson
 2:20.32 Isaac Lai
 2:47.00 Bogdan
 3:11.22 SuperMud
 3:41.34 h2f
 4:47.92 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:53.79 Dene
 3:07.87 not_kevin
 3:09.15 Keroma12
 3:35.40 jaysammey777
 3:40.78 Ordway Persyn
 3:48.26 cuberkid10
 4:27.12 evileli
 4:44.82 epride17
 4:55.11 Kenneth Svendson
 7:31.95 h2f
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:31.75 Dene
 5:05.01 not_kevin
 5:20.22 Ordway Persyn
 5:32.31 jaysammey777
 7:20.15 JustinTimeCuber
 7:22.33 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 15.34 DanpHan
 16.28 rodrigoguitar
 17.61 Lapinsavant
 18.34 TheDubDubJr
 22.54 Isaac Lai
 22.86 cuberkid10
 25.43 Torch
 26.23 jonlin
 31.88 Dene
 32.64 Mikel
 33.74 Kenneth Svendson
 37.22 KSNCubed
 37.26 jaysammey777
 37.29 Bogdan
 37.84 G2013
 39.10 Keroma12
 40.95 asacuber
 41.29 h2f
 45.32 SuperMud
 46.89 mafergut
 1:16.51 Ordway Persyn
 1:28.17 muchacho
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:16.06 Kenneth Svendson
 2:55.44 jaysammey777
 5:34.90 epride17
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 6.09 cuberkid10
 7.22 jaysammey777
 9.12 hssandwich
 11.12 kamilprzyb
 14.95 h2f
 16.18 MatsBergsten
 21.32 Isaac Lai
 1:11.38 Bogdan
 2:14.07 Ordway Persyn
 3:53.59 SuperMud
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 49.44 kamilprzyb
 52.01 Cale S
 1:26.59 MatsBergsten
 1:26.99 Mikel
 1:46.67 h2f
 1:48.31 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:49.70 rodrigoguitar
 2:00.13 Keroma12
 2:33.23 fastfingers777
 2:51.44 jaysammey777
 4:51.99 Bogdan
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:33.60 rodrigoguitar
 7:31.03 MatsBergsten
11:16.60 h2f
18:14.47 Sergeant Baboon
 DNF kamilprzyb
 DNF Keroma12
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

14:02.30 MatsBergsten
28:11.08 h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

18/24 (54:24)  kamilprzyb
6/9 (45:30)  Keroma12
4/6 (34:28)  MatsBergsten
3/5 (37:58)  h2f
6/11 (59:59)  TheDubDubJr
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 1:02.09 G2013
 1:02.11 Torch
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 57.72 Lapinsavant
 1:01.45 cuberkid10
 1:07.98 Torch
 1:10.55 Isaac Lai
 1:24.56 jaysammey777
 1:39.31 Kenneth Svendson
 1:43.78 epride17
 1:44.33 SuperMud
 1:46.45 Ordway Persyn
 1:55.67 h2f
 2:09.31 asacuber
 2:10.01 Bogdan
 3:13.87 mafergut
 3:17.68 MatsBergsten
 3:26.66 JoshuaStacker
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:40.26 cuberkid10
 3:15.06 jaysammey777
 3:17.54 Ordway Persyn
 3:30.51 Isaac Lai
 3:35.63 epride17
 3:39.08 Torch
 3:48.63 Kenneth Svendson
 4:41.40 Bogdan
 4:55.29 SuperMud
 5:55.73 h2f
 6:31.70 asacuber
*Magic*(2)

 1.25 jaysammey777
 2.04 JoshuaStacker
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.92 jaysammey777
 5.24 JoshuaStacker
*Skewb*(20)

 3.28 JPNoone
 4.03 Isaac Lai
 4.04 Cale S
 4.08 hssandwich
 4.69 Jbacboy
 7.33 Torch
 7.70 KSNCubed
 8.36 epride17
 8.77 cuberkid10
 9.74 Ordway Persyn
 11.15 Bogdan
 11.20 ViliusRibinskas
 12.93 JustinTimeCuber
 13.15 h2f
 15.14 jaysammey777
 19.06 JoshuaStacker
 20.72 muchacho
 22.71 Kenneth Svendson
 25.64 mafergut
 29.60 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(4)

 8.85 jaysammey777
 14.74 pyr14
 16.60 Kenneth Svendson
 16.79 JoshuaStacker
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.27 hssandwich
 3.38 1SkaterGirl33
 3.91 KSNCubed
 3.93 Isaac Lai
 4.50 TheDubDubJr
 4.98 cuberkid10
 5.16 JPNoone
 5.87 MFCuber
 6.14 Cale S
 6.25 Torch
 6.54 jaysammey777
 7.06 epride17
 7.23 ViliusRibinskas
 9.02 JoshuaStacker
 9.48 CyanSandwich
 9.89 asacuber
 9.98 Ordway Persyn
 10.17 Kenneth Svendson
 12.79 SuperMud
 36.65 mafergut
 41.94 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:20.80 Isaac Lai
 1:24.36 jaysammey777
 1:30.56 cuberkid10
 1:41.02 Sergeant Baboon
 1:54.83 Dene
 1:57.53 Torch
 2:46.12 Ordway Persyn
*Square-1*(12)

 11.76 not_kevin
 12.51 Raptor56
 14.97 hssandwich
 20.15 cuberkid10
 26.21 Cale S
 32.17 Isaac Lai
 34.43 jaysammey777
 37.19 Torch
 41.21 Jbacboy
 41.67 Bogdan
 53.09 JustinTimeCuber
 54.89 Ordway Persyn
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

25 okayama
26 TheDubDubJr
30 jaysammey777
31 h2f
32 uesyuu
35 CyanSandwich
36 Keroma12
48 arbivara
DNF  Bogdan

*Contest results*

257 cuberkid10
251 jaysammey777
225 Isaac Lai
198 Torch
190 TheDubDubJr
182 hssandwich
170 Lapinsavant
169 Ordway Persyn
152 h2f
146 Keroma12
136 Cale S
129 Kenneth Svendson
123 KSNCubed
119 epride17
117 Dene
113 rodrigoguitar
110 Bogdan
106 MatsBergsten
103 not_kevin
102 fastfingers777
95 JustinTimeCuber
85 G2013
84 kamilprzyb
82 Jbacboy
81 SuperMud
77 evileli
76 jonlin
74 JPNoone
73 asacuber
73 DanpHan
72 WACWCA
64 CyanSandwich
58 ViliusRibinskas
56 mafergut
52 Sergeant Baboon
52 PDT
49 pyr14
48 JoshuaStacker
45 FastCubeMaster
43 1SkaterGirl33
38 MFCuber
31 Mikel
26 MarcelP
26 Speedysolver
24 muchacho
23 Deri Nata Wijaya
19 okayama
15 uesyuu
15 Raptor56
12 arbivara
10 Silentq
9 GrunT
8 Jason Green
4 KubeRush


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 19, 2016)

First time in a while since I last missed/skipped a round  Can your program tell me how many weeks in a row I participated, Mats?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 19, 2016)

Schmidt said:


> First time in a while since I last missed/skipped a round  Can your program tell me how many weeks in a row I participated, Mats?



No, not the program. But I save every comp (in two different ways, I have some loose plans of making a DB of it all)
so I can easily check what you are looking for with grep or so. When I come home tomorrow. (I don't use clouds).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 20, 2016)

Schmidt said:


> First time in a while since I last missed/skipped a round  Can your program tell me how many weeks in a row I participated, Mats?


Wow, that was impressive! I must check tomorrow if you actually are worse (better?) than I am. I find it hard to beleive someone else is as stubborn .

Anyway you have done 167 competitions in a row!!! Week 42 2012 was the last one you skipped !!


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 21, 2016)

Hmm, not bad! Thanks for taking the time to check.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 21, 2016)

Schmidt said:


> Hmm, not bad! Thanks for taking the time to check.



Just a response to your sig, I can legitimately use ZZ on mega and squan already has oriented edges...


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey Mats, if you want to feel better/badder about yourself you could always make a calculation about how many "solve" minutes you have put into the weekly competition over the years


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 24, 2016)

Schmidt said:


> Hey Mats, if you want to feel better/badder about yourself you could always make a calculation about how many "solve" minutes you have put into the weekly competition over the years



You mean with my times of 13 minutes for each Mega and 20 minutes fore each 7x7?
Yes, I think I am the one who has spent most time on the weekly comp in the last eight years or so.
By the way, I checked as far back as 2011, I haven't missed a comp during the last five years.
(That is not to say that I spend more time on cubing than other people, not at all. But most of
it I spend on the weeklies).


----------

